# Juve - Sassuolo: 10 gennaio 2021 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (9 Gennaio 2021)

Juve - Sassuolo, posticipo della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 10 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino.

Dove vedere Juve - Sassuolo in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky dalle ore 20:45


----------



## David Drills (9 Gennaio 2021)

Finisce 5 a 0


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2021)

Vabbè lo scansuolo, non c'è nemmeno bisogno di scendere in campo e la Juve ha già i 3 punti


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Gennaio 2021)

ma cosa la giocano a fare sta farsa con la succursale


----------



## kipstar (9 Gennaio 2021)

+3


----------



## JoKeR (9 Gennaio 2021)

De Zerbi in conferenza non ha detto che non scambierebbe i suoi con quelli della Juve e che giocano per vincere?


----------



## IDRIVE (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ennesima sgambatura non competitiva per i ladri contro la succursale di turno. Almeno un golletto e un rigorino per Cristina garantiti. Poi magari il gol della bandiera dei neroverdi a far sembrare il tutto una partita vera.


----------



## Albijol (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ci penserà Berardi a castigarli...ah no


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Sassuolo, posticipo della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 10 gennaio 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino.
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Sassuolo in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su Sky dalle ore 20:45



I piastrellisti saranno in versione succursuolo o scansuolo?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Giustamente assente Berardi tengono fuori anche Boga.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Gennaio 2021)

Giocano allo Juventus Stadium o direttamente a Villar Perosa?


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

Tripletta di Cristina nemmeno quotata.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Berardi non gioca con la juve per l'ennesima volta. Boga in panchina per far spazio a Defrel. E bisogna pure chiedersi come andrà a finire?


----------



## iceman. (10 Gennaio 2021)

Io ci provo come per l'inter visto che ha funzionato sia con la samp che con la roma.

Non vincono, oggi si fermano.
Confido nell'estro di Boga,nella rivalsa di Locatelli per non essere stato acquistato quest'estate e nella genialità di de zerbi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io ci provo come per l'inter visto che ha funzionato sia con la samp che con la roma.
> 
> Non vincono, oggi si fermano.*
> Confido nell'estro di Boga*,nella rivalsa di Locatelli per non essere stato acquistato quest'estate e nella genialità di de zerbi.



Berardi non convocato e Boga panchinato. Hai altre domande?


----------



## iceman. (10 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Berardi non convocato e Boga panchinato. Hai altre domande?



Abbi fede.


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

Sassuolo viene da due pareggi consecutivi con la juve 

non c'è due senza tre qui non vale...vale invece il motto del presidente a Canà "perdere e perderemo"


----------



## Hellscream (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ormai tutto alla luce del sole


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

Su sky si parla di scamacca nelle interviste pre gara con paratici e carnevali con di Marzio che gongola. 
Clima di festa, aria di casa.
Puzza di sistema.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

A un certo punto di Marzio chiede a carnevali: 'parlerete a fine gara di scamacca con la juve?'.

E carnevali: 'no , ne parleremo in campo!'.

Lol. Ci prendono in giro senza imbarazzo alcuno.


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

Assurdo.

Come sempre, as usual, boga fuori.
Boga che è in piena crescita.

Nessuno dice o fa nulla, la Juve è lo specchio dell'Itaglietta. Da tantissimi anni a questa parte... almeno prima dovevano competere con qualcuno, ora invece...

Ennesima partita da ufficio indagini.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Gennaio 2021)

sta partita è meno credibile di Juventus - Juventus U23


----------



## IDRIVE (10 Gennaio 2021)

E' iniziata la farsa? Chiedo perchè ovviamente manco ho acceso la TV


----------



## danjr (10 Gennaio 2021)

Penso che de zerbi debba armarsi di pallottoliere stase


----------



## danjr (10 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Assurdo.
> 
> Come sempre, as usual, boga fuori.
> Boga che è in piena crescita.
> ...


Anche con noi...


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

bella uscita del portiere,ci mancava solo dare un cazzotto in faccia a cristiano creando un rigore


----------



## Freddy Manson (10 Gennaio 2021)

credo che questo thread possa essere chiuso e che si possa aprire direttamente quello del prossimo match.


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

Caputo da solo contro tutti,neanche fosse Dzeko
e quando segnano questi ?


----------



## Kayl (10 Gennaio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Anche con noi...



Era appena rientrato li.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2021)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> E' iniziata la farsa? Chiedo perchè ovviamente manco ho acceso la TV



penso che sia cosa buona e giusta evitare di guardare le loro partite sempre e a prescindere.
soprattutto le farse.
stasera c'è il ragazzio di campagna sul 4. non scherziamo.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

questa partita si sa già come finirà... si vede facilmente.


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Gennaio 2021)

Neanche mi sfiora l'idea di guardare sta pagliacciata,apprendo che Boga viene lasciato in panca dopo Berardi che neanche parte per torino per la centesima volta.


----------



## danjr (10 Gennaio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Era appena rientrato li.



Si ma non è raro che lo tenga fuori quest’anno... il problema è l’att ggiamento, sono tutti molli


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

Penso infortunio muscolare per McKennie...


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Anche con noi...



Non segui il campionato evidentemente... boga stava facendo pena causa covid.. si stava riprendendo proprio ora (gol di veorna a parte)..

Cmq va bene così, già ammonito Ferrari per non si sa cosa.


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Gennaio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si ma non è raro che lo tenga fuori quest’anno... il problema è l’att ggiamento, sono tutti molli



Vero come dici che conta l'atteggiamento,ma se dopo aver """"perso Berardi per infortunio"""'" lasci fuori pure Boga,sei tu mister a dare un messaggio sbagliato ai tuoi,oltre al messaggio che arriva dall'alto di fare lo scansuolo,ma pensandoci,sapendo di doversi scansare magari ha preferito non rischiarlo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Penso infortunio muscolare per McKennie...



aspetto di apprendere che chiesa si frantumi entrambe le ginocchia.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque Ronaldo mi pare molto annoiato a giocare queste partite... secondo me potrebbe essere anche l'ultimo anno


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

Assurdo non ha ammonito Bentancur. Assurdo ancora...


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> aspetto di apprendere che chiesa si frantumi entrambe le ginocchia.



Esagerato,facciamo 1 Chiesa e 1 Ronaldo.


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

solo un lobotomizzato come tacchinoardi potrebbe preferire la juve al Milan per come giocano.


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

guarda i ratti carcerati come aggrediscono chiesa che ha messo fuori la palla,invece di sfruttare l'uomo a terra


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

avete visto la simulazione in area di dybala ???
stava a 50 cm di distanza,ha fatto flopping di basket

tre replay su sky e nessuno sottolinea
"non c'è nulla",no è simulazione !

Leao ammonito a centrocampo !!!


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> avete visto la simulazione in area di dybala ???
> stava a 50 cm di distanza,ha fatto flopping di basket
> 
> tre replay su sky e nessuno sottolinea
> ...



Sisi inguardabile
simulazione vergognosa


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> avete visto la simulazione in area di dybala ???
> stava a 50 cm di distanza,ha fatto flopping di basket
> 
> tre replay su sky e nessuno sottolinea
> ...



bentancour giocasse con noi prenderebbe 1 rosso ogni volta che gioca.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

Forse si è fatto male Dybala, se non sta simulando anche sto giro.
Si riscalda Kulusevsky.

Comunque il Sassuolo sta giocando molto bene, speriamo regga anche se in attacco sono inconcludenti.


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Forse si è fatto male Dybala, se non sta simulando anche sto giro.
> Si riscalda Kulusevsky.



che solitamente è più decisivo di lui


----------



## Hellscream (10 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> solo un lobotomizzato come tacchinoardi potrebbe preferire la juve al Milan per come giocano.



E' di parte.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

Esce Dybala, entra Kulusevsky.... Secondo infortunio al primo tempo. 
Bene cosi.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ammonito Obiang fallo da dietro su Chiesa che ovviamente sembra lo abbiano sparato.


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

il maestro è preoccupato.

si è rotto anche chiesa


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2021)

Si è spaccato Chiesa. Ma dite che il bonifico non è arrivato?ah ecco ora lo espelle


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

ahahahah attenzione su richiesta di bonucci va al 5 minuti dopo !


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Var a chiamata, il nuovo reality di Torino... Almeno si fosse scassato Chiesa


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

evviva,ora nella ripresa in discesa

via con bernardeschi o morata

2-0 finale e titoli "juve cinica"


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

Eccolo li, lo va a vedere al Var, ora cacciano Obiang.
Assurdo.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

Sassuolo in 10 e subito dopo il rosso Chiesa è resuscitato.


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

su sky prima "è uguale a quello di betancour" poi "è giusto il rosso,non conta che è bassa"


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2021)

Questi cartellini rossi diretti dati solo a causa dei fermo-immagine del var sono una roba allucinante

Col fermo immagine sono tutti falli assassini


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

Vicinissima al gol la Juventus


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2021)

Bar su chiamata che schifo


----------



## danjr (10 Gennaio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Eccolo li, lo va a vedere al Var, ora cacciano Obiang.
> Assurdo.


Ma assurdo cosa? A momenti gli toglie il piede dai...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Gennaio 2021)

La Juve VAR!


----------



## MGP (10 Gennaio 2021)

la entrata di obiang e stata criminale, non credo che ha voluto farlo male ma sta sempre il roso.


----------



## danjr (10 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Bar su chiamata che schifo



Va beh, ma scusate allora vi meritate i titoli della Gazzetta se ragionate così


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

il portiere fino alla fine farà qualche vaccata,è scritto


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque l'unico giocatore buono che ha la Juventus è Kulusevsky e non si capisce perchè il maestro non lo fa giocare.
Meglio per noi... comunque di nuovo vicino al gol la Juventus.
Quel macellaio di Bentancur non viene mai espulso mentre a Obiang subito fuori. Bah vergognosi come al solito.


----------



## Devil man (10 Gennaio 2021)

MGP ha scritto:


> la entrata di obiang e stata criminale, non credo che ha voluto farlo male ma sta sempre il roso.



******** Obiang non puoi entrare cosi poi dai a 3 min dalla fine del primo tempo...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Gennaio 2021)

var chiama arbitro dopo 5 minuti. Fallo tale e quale a quello di Bentancour, solo che Djuricic non è un bravo simulatore come chiesa


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ma come si fa a lasciare fuori boga? lopez e boga titolari fino a ieri ed oggi li mette in panchina


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

primo tempo orrendo contro il sassuolo senza i suoi due migliori giocatori

qualche assenza in meno e li avremmo pestati


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Espulsione giusta. Poco da dire.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Gennaio 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ******** Obiang non puoi entrare cosi poi dai a 3 min dalla fine del primo tempo...



la vincono in tutti i casi questa. Mettiamoci il cuore in pace


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Fallaccio su Chiesa.
Dai, siamo obiettivi, non come i tifosi avversari. Espulsione sacrosanta.


----------



## Raryof (10 Gennaio 2021)

Peccato, easy win ora.
Ma arrivano alla partita con l'Inter con in corpo diverse partite facili, tra Milan C e Sassuolo in 10 per un tempo, non so quanto potrà fargli bene.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (10 Gennaio 2021)

Juve sprecona, spero inizieremo a buttarla dentro. Espulsione sacrosanta.


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

ok siamo obiettivi

rosso a bonucci,visto che Caputo stava andando in porta e lui lo trattiene per 10 secondi
chiara occasione da goal

dunque juve in dieci dopo 12 minuti e senza bonucci contro l'inter




>


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Chiesa è rimasto a terra finché e intetvenuto la var dopo un ora, figlio di buona donna.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

Dovrebbe essersi fatto male anche Chiesa comunque, forse non rientra nel secondo tempo.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ok siamo obiettivi
> 
> rosso a bonucci,visto che Caputo stava andando in porta e lui lo trattiene per 10 secondi
> chiara occasione da goal
> ...


Anche per me quello poteva essere rosso. E i compagni di Bonucci non erano neanche tanto vicini.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ragazzi un minimo di obiettività su.
Il fallo di Obiang era assassino, rosso tutta la vita, giusto intervento del VAR.
Le rosicate lasciamole a quelli là


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Glieli stanno ammazzando tutti haha


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

ok siamo obiettivi

il giudice sportivo martedì può squalificare dybala per condotta antisportiva

sviene a mezzo metro da un corpo,neanche avesse trovato il plexiglas invisibile




>


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Gennaio 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Fallaccio su Chiesa.
> Dai, siamo obiettivi, non come i tifosi avversari. Espulsione sacrosanta.



Può essere però non ti sembra strano che sembrava colpito da un missile e quando ha ripreso ( dopo l'espulsione) non zoppicava nemmeno?


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Gennaio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essersi fatto male anche Chiesa comunque, forse non rientra nel secondo tempo.



Se lo avessero sostituito prima della fine del tempo non avrebbero avuto più cambi, lo avranno fatto resistere.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Gennaio 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Fallaccio su Chiesa.
> Dai, siamo obiettivi, non come i tifosi avversari. Espulsione sacrosanta.



si niente da dire. facciamo gli sportivi a differenza loro


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Glieli stanno ammazzando tutti haha


Grandissimi


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Può essere però non ti sembra strano che sembrava colpito da un missile e quando ha ripreso ( dopo l'espulsione) non zoppicava nemmeno?



A me faceva impressione il replay con l'intervento sulla caviglia.
Chiesa è anche un giocatore della nazionale, non deve farsi male.
È un cascatore ma in questo caso non fingeva.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ok siamo obiettivi
> 
> il giudice sportivo martedì può squalificare dybala per condotta antisportiva
> 
> sviene a mezzo metro da un corpo,neanche avesse trovato il plexiglas invisibile



magari ci sono plexigas anticovid in campo


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Se lo avessero sostituito prima della fine del tempo non avrebbero avuto più cambi, lo avranno fatto resistere.



Ah ok non sapevo di questa cosa non sono aggiornatissimo... quindi i 5 cambi con un massimo di 2 nel primo tempo?


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

Esce Bentancur...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Juve sprecona, spero inizieremo a buttarla dentro. Espulsione sacrosanta.



Questa Juve mi “preoccupa” molto in vista dell’Inda. Spero che riuscirete almeno ad imporre loro un pari, quando li incontrerete.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi un minimo di obiettività su.
> Il fallo di Obiang era assassino, rosso tutta la vita, giusto intervento del VAR.
> Le rosicate lasciamole a quelli là



Io sono d'accordo che il rosso ci può stare, ma non accetto questo protocollo var che porta gli arbitri a valutare situazioni fallose con il semplice fermo immagine che ovviamente a causa dell'impatto spesso e volentieri rende la dinamica molto più grave di quanto non sia realmente.
Come per tonali a Benevento buttato fuori per un semplice calcione dato perché arriva in ritardo sul pallone senza nemmeno il piede a martello, che con il fermo immagine sembra un'entrata spacca-gamba


----------



## LukeLike (10 Gennaio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ah ok non sapevo di questa cosa non sono aggiornatissimo... quindi i 5 cambi con un massimo di 2 nel primo tempo?



No, si possono fare 5 cambi, ma ci sono soltanto tre slot (tre spazi) nell'arco dei 90 minuti. Quindi, per esempio 2 + 2 + 1.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque se il Sassuolo riesce a portare a casa un pareggio è un ottimo risultato. Se ne rompono poi altri due possono anche perdere.


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

ok siamo obiettivi numero 3

fallaccio da dietro di bentancur,da var per il rosso




>


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

dopo che

1)espulso bonucci

2)ammonito dybala 

3)espulso bentancur


allora possiamo prendere in esame l'espulsione di obiang

per mera cronologia


9 vs 10 insomma


----------



## Hellscream (10 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Chiesa è rimasto a terra finché e intetvenuto la var dopo un ora, figlio di buona donna.



E' questo il motivo per cui è andato dalla mafia e non è venuto da noi. Quello è il suo ambiente naturale, in mezzo ai suoi simili.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ok siamo obiettivi
> 
> il giudice sportivo martedì può squalificare dybala per condotta antisportiva
> 
> sviene a mezzo metro da un corpo,neanche avesse trovato il plexiglas invisibile



D'accordissimo con te. C'è gente fortunata, uno cosi negli anni 80 90 avrebbe smesso di giocare dopo un derby contro i vari Pasquale Bruno o Tarzan Annoni. Come marcatore avrebbe dovuto subire il fisico di un bestione come Rambo Policano e ti giuro che gli avrebbe fatto fare un doppio axel trip loop al primo contatto.
Sto infame simula piu della Cicciolina


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Gennaio 2021)

grande de zerbi che non schiera boga e poi toglie caputo, l'unico che può segnare.


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Esce Bentancur...



eh certo,è l'unico che potrebbe battere il record di espulsioni di Montero in Italia
ogni azione rischia cartellino


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

ci mancava il goal alla Calabria


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2021)

Gol Danilo, finita


----------



## Hellscream (10 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> grande de zerbi che non schiera boga e poi toglie caputo, l'unico che può segnare.



E di che ti stupisci? Gli spianano la strada così la Cazzetta potrà dire che sono TROOOOOPPO FOOOORTI TROOOOPPO BELLI TROOOOOOPPO BRAAAAVIIII.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

Assurdo che gol danilo...


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2021)

Adesso finisce 3-4 a 0


----------



## LukeLike (10 Gennaio 2021)

Devo aver messo telecronaca tifoso Juve e non me ne sono accorto...


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque in 11 vs 11 Juve molto confusionaria. Già noi con una squadra praticamente smantellata l'abbiamo messa alle strette, l'Inter secondo me settimana prossima la batte


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

cambiato canale
attacco senza i titolari del sassuolo e tolto pure un centrocampista offensivo

urlate se dovesse avvenire il miracolo,rigorosamente su calcio piazzato (non vedo come altro possano segnare)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Juve poca roba comunque, speriamo almeno in un pareggio la prossima settimana.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Comunque in 11 vs 11 Juve molto confusionaria. Già noi con una squadra praticamente smantellata l'abbiamo messa alle strette, l'Inter secondo me settimana prossima la batte



Vincono solo con i singoli, perchè hanno una rosa schifosamente più forte e profonda delle altre. Giocano SEMPRE a caso, ognuno per conto suo e se qualcuno si inventa qualcosa (come va da non so quante partite), vincono.

Però ehy, è meglio incensare il MAESTROH che è TROOOOOOOOOOOPPO BRAAAVOOOO.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2021)

Incredibileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Gennaio 2021)

pareggio, incredibile


----------



## Hellscream (10 Gennaio 2021)

Gooooooooolll


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

pareggio del Sassuolo... Defrel grandissima azione


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Gennaio 2021)

Grande Gregoire!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Gennaio 2021)

Musica, maestro!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Veramente poca, poca, poca roba. Dovrei essere contento invece sono preoccupato per il prossimo turno con l’Inda.

Comunque non capisco chi considera favorita la Juve per il campionato, se faranno un girone d’andata da 38 punti (e dico considerando anche il recupero col Nabbule) sarà tantissimo, e visto che la scudettata ne farà almeno 83/85 se non di più (solo se noi e l’Inda caleremo molto la media punti) dovranno fare un girone di ritorno da 45/47 punti (e ripeto, solo se noi e i nati dopo caleremo la media punti), cosa che per me non hanno nelle corde.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Gennaio 2021)

Almeno nel Sassuolo ci sono ragazzi che giocano per "non perdere"


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Gennaio 2021)

comunque Junior Traorè bel giocatore


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Defrel è veloce, devono cercare di lanciarlo perche bonucci non puo starli dietro


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E' questo il motivo per cui è andato dalla mafia e non è venuto da noi. Quello è il suo ambiente naturale, in mezzo ai suoi simili.



Ci sta benissimo, ha anche la faccia giusta, questo è cascatore già dai tempi della fiore


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Veramente poca, poca, poca roba. Dovrei essere contento invece sono preoccupato per il prossimo turno con l’Inda.
> 
> Comunque non capisco chi considera favorita la Juve per il campionato, se faranno un girone d’andata da 38 punti (e dico considerando anche il recupero col Nabbule) sarà tantissimo, e visto che la scudettata ne farà almeno 83/85 se non di più (solo se noi e l’Inda caleremo molto la media punti) dovranno fare un girone di ritorno da 45/47 punti (e ripeto, solo se noi e i nati dopo caleremo la media punti), *]cosa che per me non hanno nelle corde.*[/QUOT
> 
> Concordo,la champions li distrarra',anche perche' andranno avanti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> [/B
> 
> Concordo,la champions li distrarra',anche perche' andranno avanti.



Ma per me sinceramente farebbero enorme fatica a stare dietro alle milanesi anche se uscissero agli ottavi. E per me più lontano dei quarti difficilmente andranno.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

Chiesa resuscitato e corre alla grande.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Defrel è veloce, devono cercare di lanciarlo perche bonucci non puo starli dietro



Da allenatore direi di puntare sempre Bonicci,come da noi devono puntare sempre Romagnoli


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Gennaio 2021)

non l'avrei tolto defrel, una punta per proteggere palla e far salire la squadra serve..


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

miracolo di Consigli su Ronaldo. Incredibile


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2021)

1 live a 1.95


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> miracolo di Consigli su Ronaldo. Incredibile



È CR7 che si è mangiato un goal alla Robinho.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Gennaio 2021)

ronaldo cosa ha sbagliato


----------



## unbreakable (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ma de zerbi fa giocare sto oddio per muldur..ma chi è


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Siuuuuu


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ma cosa aspettiamo a prendere Boga?


----------



## LukeLike (10 Gennaio 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Ma de zerbi fa giocare sto oddio per muldur..ma chi è



Dicono che è un 2002... secondo me 19 anni questo li aveva quando ha fatto il primo figlio...


----------



## Hellscream (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ma tanto ora glielo fanno sicuro. O ci sarà il classico recupero "fino a quando non segna la squadra di casa"


----------



## Hellscream (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ovviamente.


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ahahahah ma cos'è sta farsa?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Gennaio 2021)

eccolo, finita


----------



## LukeLike (10 Gennaio 2021)

Hahaha la difesa del Sassuolo non ci prova neanche a nascondere di essersela venduta...


----------



## Swaitak (10 Gennaio 2021)

ancora guardate ste partite, lasciate perdere amici


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2021)

Chiriches una condanna. Sempre lui. Osceno.


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2021)

Chiriches lascia passare la palla come se nulla fosse


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

Eccolo la


----------



## Hellscream (10 Gennaio 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ancora guardate ste partite, lasciate perdere amici



Me ne guardo bene dal guardare una sola partita di questi qua, sto solo seguendo il risultato su sofascore.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (10 Gennaio 2021)

vabbe'......centrale Sassuolo ha lasciato che passasse su commissione


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Che asini questi in difesa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Alla prossima sarà un miracolo se pareggeranno. Speriamo bene almeno in una X, va la.


----------



## unbreakable (10 Gennaio 2021)

Chiriches che lascia passare la palla..strano


----------



## Devil man (10 Gennaio 2021)

questo Kyriakopoulos fa solo danni... inesistente in difesa e tira pallonate in tribuna..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Alla prossima l’Inda, poi Samp, Bologna e poi un doppio impegno con Roma e Napoli. Per me massimo a metà Febbraio e saranno fuori dalla lotta scudetto.

Però non devono far vincere l’Inda alla prossima, per nessuna ragione.


----------



## Baba (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ma dai si sono fermati. Invece di spazzare via la prima palla sono rimasti immobili. Gobbi schifosi


----------



## unbreakable (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Alla prossima l’Inda, poi Samp, Bologna e poi un doppio impegno con Roma e Napoli. Per me massimo a metà Febbraio e saranno fuori dalla lotta scudetto.
> 
> Però non devono far vincere l’Inda alla prossima, per nessuna ragione.



Sei troppo ottimista..questi comprano tutto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2021)

Quanto mi rode aver giocato contro questa Juve in emergenza totale. Con il solo Rebic al posto di Hauge a sinistra sarebbe stata una partita totalmente diversa.


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

Con l'Inter io credo perderanno, e nettamente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Con l'Inter io credo perderanno, e nettamente.



non li conoscete ancora?


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

due minuti di recupero. 
e poi dite che non sono il male assoluto.
MALE ASSOLUTO.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Gennaio 2021)

Dispiace perchè basta che stiano fermi a centrocampo e i punti li portano a casa sempre e comunque.


----------



## LukeLike (10 Gennaio 2021)

In base a quale logica dopo 8 cambi in 45 minuti l'arbitro assegna 2 minuti di recupero?


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

2 min di recupero


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ma quanto sbavano i maiali di Sky. Adani non era interista? farà la fine di Bergomi


----------



## Hellscream (10 Gennaio 2021)

Braviiii braviiii ma quanto sono forti??? Mamma mia. TROOOOOOPPO FOOOORTI.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2021)

No comment Scansuolo


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2021)

2 minuti ma veramente ??


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

Gloria pure per Ronaldo. 
Peccato il Sassuolo non meritava questo risultato, come con noi. Quanto li odio.


----------



## diavolo (10 Gennaio 2021)

Commentatori sky felicissimi


----------



## Devil man (10 Gennaio 2021)

2 minuti di recupero!!!?!?!?!?!?! ma scherziamo????


----------



## Hellscream (10 Gennaio 2021)

Brava succursale, anche quest'anno hai fatto il tuo dovere!


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non li conoscete ancora?



Oggi su bwin ho preso un sacco di risultati, anche l'Inter (cifre piccole per carità).
Settimana prossima ci riprovo giocando inter vincente con risultato esatto 3-1. Ci provo.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Gennaio 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> 2 minuti di recupero!!!?!?!?!?!?! ma scherziamo????



No ma sono meglio loro che l'Inter, che fa scherzi?! Sisi, meglio loro.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (10 Gennaio 2021)

Obiang non era stato avvisato di scansarsi?


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

Le partite della juve contro le succursali sono sempre con lo stesso copione. 
Il gol di Cristina c'è da contratto.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Obiang non era stato avvisato di scansarsi?



Gli metteranno la scorta. 
Rischia di non arrivare a domani per ammutinamento.


----------



## bmb (10 Gennaio 2021)

Il rosso a Bonucci e i 2 di recupero nel secondo tempo classici episodi da ufficio indagini. Però poi devo leggere il Milan var.


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> No ma sono meglio loro che l'Inter, che fa scherzi?! Sisi, meglio loro.



Io li odio, in tutti i sensi. Da sempre.

Fanno veramente schifo... e la cosa peggiore sono i tifosi delle altre squadre che li giustificano: sono forti, le espulsioni c'erano...
Dite quello che volete dell'inter ma mai nella storia, sul campo, hanno fatto ciò che fanno sti animali.

Cioè, stasera Bonucci al '12 andava espulso, senza se e senza ma.
Dybala ha simulato in area e nulla... Leao ammonito a centrocampo...
Bentancur è stato ammonito al secondo fallo killer, andava ammonito 20 minuti prima.
Chiesa simulatore assurdo.
De Zerbi ha tenuto Boga in panchina!!!!
Etc etc 
Ma di cosa parliamo? Di cosa? Questo non è calcio.

Non tiferò mai Inter, ma domenica prossima li giocherò vincenti e non di poco, per cui spero che li asfaltino.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (10 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gli metteranno la scorta.
> Rischia di non arrivare a domani per ammutinamento.



E' un miracolo che abbiamo vinto, altrochè "scansarsi" e "succursali".


----------



## rossonerosud (10 Gennaio 2021)

spiace dirlo, ma in questo momento locatelli vale 4 tonali. che giocatore è diventato


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Con de zerbi che fa esordire un primavera sull 1-1 a 20 minuti dalla fine... chiriches e kiryakopulos che non intervengono volutamente su un traversone.. magie..


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> E' un miracolo che abbiamo vinto, altrochè "scansarsi" e "succursali".



Un po di pepe per non annoiare la gente .
Suvvia.


----------



## unbreakable (10 Gennaio 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Obiang non era stato avvisato di scansarsi?



Obiang non centra niente..chiriches è la chiave vi lascia passare un pallone come se scottasse..lo vedrebbe pure un bambino..
Facile vincere così


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> spiace dirlo, ma in questo momento locatelli vale 4 tonali. che giocatore è diventato



Non regge il paragone, dovresti paragonare il tonali di oggi col loca 20enne .


----------



## Hellscream (10 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un po di pepe per non annoiare la gente .
> Suvvia.



Ma ci discuti pure?


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un po di pepe per non annoiare la gente .
> Suvvia.



Ma gli rispondi pure??

Vivono su altri pianeti, quelli in cui Bonucci non va espluso e Bentancur non va ammonito.
Non parlargli, tu sei una persona intelligente, non perdere tempo.


----------



## unbreakable (10 Gennaio 2021)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Con de zerbi che fa esordire un primavera sull 1-1 a 20 minuti dalla fine... chiriches e kiryakopulos che non intervengono volutamente su un traversone.. magie..



Giusto pure il greco si scansa


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Obiang non era stato avvisato di scansarsi?



di solito per le partite vendute basta comprare 3-4 avversari. a voi serve l'arbitro e 7-8 avversari


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Chiriches ha scansuolato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Io li odio, in tutti i sensi. Da sempre.
> 
> *Fanno veramente schifo... e la cosa peggiore sono i tifosi delle altre squadre che li giustificano: sono forti, le espulsioni c'erano...
> Dite quello che volete dell'inter ma mai nella storia, sul campo, hanno fatto ciò che fanno sti animali.
> ...



Anche di peggio, vedere mia firma (per non parlare della prescrizione a Calciopoli e la Champions del 2010, la semifinale col Barca e gli ottavi col Chelsea non hanno precedenti nella storia della competizione, forse solo Barca-Chelsea dell’anno prima). Semplicemente non sono mai riusciti ad essere come la Rube per tanto tempo, ed è per questo che sono ossessionati dai gobbi.


----------



## rossonerosud (10 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non regge il paragone, dovresti paragonare il tonali di oggi col loca 20enne .



spero che a 23 anni tonali raggiunga quei livelli e li superi anche, fatto sta che locatelli è diventato davvero un bel giocatore, come dimostrato anche in nazionale.


----------



## davoreb (10 Gennaio 2021)

beh dai il Sassuolo ha fatto un ottima partita, l'espulsione mi è sembrata esagerata ma non si può dire che loro si siano scansati questo giro.

Il rammarico per me resta aver affrontato la Juve senza mezza squadra.

Ormai Ibra manca da tanto e con tutte le vittorie ci siamo dimenticati come lui bullizza qualsiasi difesa avversaria.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche di peggio, vedere mia firma (per non parlare della prescrizione a Calciopoli e la Champions del 2010, la semifinale col Barca e gli ottavi col Chelsea non hanno precedenti nella storia della competizione, forse solo Barca-Chelsea dell’anno prima). Semplicemente non sono mai riusciti ad essere come la Rube per tanto tempo, ed è per questo che sono ossessionati dai gobbi.



ma basta dai ormai sei al delirio. vedi le streghe.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

Dybala ormai ha portato la simulazione su livelli superiori. 
Ora simula non appena l'avversario solo si avvicina .
Che figura di merrda ha fatto il primo tempo.
Ma vada a giocare con le bombole...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma basta dai ormai sei al delirio. vedi le streghe.



Quale delirio? Quali streghe?


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> spero che a 23 anni tonali raggiunga quei livelli e li superi anche, fatto sta che locatelli è diventato davvero un bel giocatore, come dimostrato anche in nazionale.



Dobbiamo avere pazienza. Nulla più. 
A me loca non fa impazzire comunque.


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche di peggio, vedere mia firma. Semplicemente non sono mai riusciti ad essere come la Rube per tanto tempo, ed è per questo che sono ossessionati dai gobbi.



Ma smettila difendendo l'indifendibile.
Ti voglio un gran bene, ma hai il paraocchi.

Ma hai visto gli arbitri contro sti qua? Ma te lo ricordi Ronaldo nel '98, lo scudetto vinto anche nel 2002 negando i rigori nelle partite dell'Inter?
Tutti siamo ossessionati dai gobbi, perchè un conto è competere quando hai Berlusconi Moratti Sensi Cragnotti Ferlaino ai bei tempi.. ora come fai? Fanno ciò che vogliono e noi li scusiamo pure!!!

E' uno spettacolo indecente, nell'albo d'oro recente lo scudetto 2012 sarebbe del Milan, il 2017 della Roma (!!, molti non si ricordano manco cosa facevano ai tempi), il 2018 del Napoli e l'anno scorso addirittura l'Inter.

Perchè se tu piloti con ammonizioni scientifiche il tutto, vai al var solo quando vuoi tu, lasci gli avversari in 10 a tuo piacimento, allora competizione non c'è se permetti.
Mai l'Inter sul campo ha fatto ste schifezze indicibili.

Dimmi solo in vita tua quando hai visto due minuti di recupero in una partita degli ultimi 10 anni?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (10 Gennaio 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Obiang non centra niente..chiriches è la chiave vi lascia passare un pallone come se scottasse..lo vedrebbe pure un bambino..
> Facile vincere così



Secondo lo stesso ragionamento, qualunque giocatore sbagli in una partita con la Juve si traduce con: partita venduta, succursali, campionato falsato. 
Il Crotone ultimo in classifica con la Juve tira su le barricate? Sotto silenzio. Ne prende 6 dall'Inter? Tutto tace. L'Atalanta, nota succursale, viene a Torino picchiando tutta la partita (con un loro giocatore che ammette che avrebbe meritato l'espulsione)? Nessun commento. Il Benevento gioca alla morte? Peccato, non l'ho vista. Il Verona gioca bene e strappa l'1-1? Non ricordo. La Fiorentina vince 0-3 con Borja Valero che andava espulso sullo 0-1? Succede. Il Sassuolo gioca splendidamente tenendo botta con la Juve in 10? Eh ma poi è arrivato l'SMS a Chiriches...
Questo perché molti vedono solo quello che vogliono vedere, e ne rimango profondamente convinto. E' il tifo e discutere ci sta.
Detto ciò, sul fatto che la Juve giochi male e il centrocampo sia un colabrodo, sono d'accordissimo.
Tanto queste cose


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dybala ormai ha portato la simulazione su livelli superiori.
> Ora simula non appena l'avversario solo si avvicina .
> Che figura di merrda ha fatto il primo tempo.
> Ma vada a giocare con le bombole...



Nemmeno ammonito.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma smettila difendendo l'indifendibile.
> Ti voglio un gran bene, ma hai il paraocchi.
> 
> Ma hai visto gli arbitri contro sti qua? Ma te lo ricordi Ronaldo nel '98, lo scudetto vinto anche nel 2002 negando i rigori nelle partite dell'Inter?
> ...



Chi li difende? Sono il cancro del calcio, ma l’Inda potendo farebbe di peggio e quanto ha potuto lo ha fatto, era tutto li il discorso. 

P.s sul “mai l’Inter ha fatto” dissento, gli anni ‘60 sono stati il peggio del peggio, e la Champions 2010 è una roba mai vista, mai, wrestling puro. Semplicemente, ripeto, sono storicamente sfigati e quindi non sono mai riusciti a perpetrare certe porcate per lungo tempo, ma robe come quella della mia firma non hanno precedenti.

E questo bada bene, non significa certo difendere i gobbi.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Nemmeno ammonito.



No , ammoniscono solo leao a centrocampo perché non si è fatto spezzare una gamba .


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Secondo lo stesso ragionamento, qualunque giocatore sbagli in una partita con la Juve si traduce con: partita venduta, succursali, campionato falsato.
> Il Crotone ultimo in classifica con la Juve tira su le barricate? Sotto silenzio. Ne prende 6 dall'Inter? Tutto tace. L'Atalanta, nota succursale, viene a Torino picchiando tutta la partita (con un loro giocatore che ammette che avrebbe meritato l'espulsione)? Nessun commento. Il Benevento gioca alla morte? Peccato, non l'ho vista. Il Verona gioca bene e strappa l'1-1? Non ricordo. La Fiorentina vince 0-3 con Borja Valero che andava espulso sullo 0-1? Succede. Il Sassuolo gioca splendidamente tenendo botta con la Juve in 10? Eh ma poi è arrivato l'SMS a Chiriches...
> Questo perché molti vedono solo quello che vogliono vedere, e ne rimango profondamente convinto. E' il tifo e discutere ci sta.
> Detto ciò, sul fatto che la Juve giochi male e il centrocampo sia un colabrodo, sono d'accordissimo.
> Tanto queste cose


Voglio farti una semplice domanda: se foste stati ancora sull’1-1, secondo te l’arbitro avrebbe concesso ugualmente 2 minuti di recupero?


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Chi li difende? Sono il cancro del calcio, ma l’Inda potendo farebbe di peggio e quanto ha potuto lo ha fatto, era tutto li il discorso.



Non si è manco mai avvicinata lontanamente a quei livelli.

Io sono di Bologna e mi ricordo tutte le tranvate che ci hanno sempre tirato al Dall'Ara, dai rigori fuori area di Del Piero, alle simulazioni di Krasic, alle punizioni inventate con gol di Nedved, ai gol fuori dalla porta pure in B di Zalayeta, ai rigori negati.

Ma si sa... è il tifo che acceca, certo il tifo.... mettiamola così.
Sono il male assoluto, il simbolo del decadentismo italiano (non ci vuole molto) degli ultimi anni... 
Ripeto: quando altri competevano, almeno il tutto era distribuito su più squadre e dava meno fastidio.. ora il marcio puzza sempre di più... ma va bene così il milan var come dicono i loro sudditi.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dybala ormai ha portato la simulazione su livelli superiori.
> Ora simula non appena l'avversario solo si avvicina .
> Che figura di merrda ha fatto il primo tempo.
> Ma vada a giocare con le bombole...



Caro Diavolo hai ragionissima!! Ho mandato questo post prima e credo che riassume il mio pensiero sull'atteggiamento a dir poco vergongnoso di Dybalina .

D'accordissimo con te. C'è gente fortunata, uno cosi negli anni 80 90 avrebbe smesso di giocare dopo un derby contro i vari Pasquale Bruno o Tarzan Annoni. Come marcatore avrebbe dovuto subire il fisico di un bestione come Rambo Policano e ti giuro che gli avrebbe fatto fare un doppio axel trip loop al primo contatto.
Sto infame simula piu della Cicciolina


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> No , ammoniscono solo leao a centrocampo perché non si è fatto spezzare una gamba .



Ma la colpa è che il tifo acceca.

Non viene mai in mente che magari tutti vorrebbero combattere ad armi pari per potersi un bellissimo spettacolo che amiamo come il gioco del calcio... no vero?
PErchè io non offendo mai nessuno (tranne Krunic), non ho odi verso nessuno nella vita e nello sport, eppure loro non li posso tollerare??

PEr il tifo accecante ovviamente, come ho fatto a non pensarci prima.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Caro Diavolo hai ragionissima!! Ho mandato questo post prima e credo che riassume il mio pensiero sull'atteggiamento a dir poco vergongnoso di Dybalina .
> 
> D'accordissimo con te. C'è gente fortunata, uno cosi negli anni 80 90 avrebbe smesso di giocare dopo un derby contro i vari Pasquale Bruno o Tarzan Annoni. Come marcatore avrebbe dovuto subire il fisico di un bestione come Rambo Policano e ti giuro che gli avrebbe fatto fare un doppio axel trip loop al primo contatto.
> Sto infame simula piu della Cicciolina



È un'offesa al gioco del calcio e alla sportività. 
Un indegno che sporca un gioco bellissimo. 
Paoletta dybala.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (10 Gennaio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Voglio farti una semplice domanda: se foste stati ancora sull’1-1, secondo te l’arbitro avrebbe concesso ugualmente 2 minuti di recupero?



2 minuti sono effettivamente pochi, e non discuto. Ma secondo te in Serie A c'è una pletora di squadre pronte a scansarsi?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non si è manco mai avvicinata lontanamente a quei livelli.
> 
> Io sono di Bologna e mi ricordo tutte le tranvate che ci hanno sempre tirato al Dall'Ara, dai rigori fuori area di Del Piero, alle simulazioni di Krasic, alle punizioni inventate con gol di Nedved, ai gol fuori dalla porta pure in B di Zalayeta, ai rigori negati.
> 
> ...



L’Inter di Angelo Moratti è stata 104 partite ( 104 P A R T I T E) senza ricevere UN SINGOLO rigore contro, tra il 1964 e il 1967, oltre ad aver messo su un sistema a base di doping e Rolex che li portò a vincere tre scudetti Fake e due cl Fake negli anni ‘60, vedi mia firma.

I gobbi hanno rubato più a lungo nel tempo ma quando gli onesti hanno potuto non si sono fatti mancare nulla, credimi. 104 partite consecutive senza rigori contro manco le squadre dei dittatori sudamericani, manco i gobbi sono mai arrivati a tanto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Voglio farti una semplice domanda: se foste stati ancora sull’1-1, secondo te l’arbitro avrebbe concesso ugualmente 2 minuti di recupero?



dai mollali... dopo 3 vittorie di fila ritornano a trollare come ai vecchi tempi. si stava bene nel 2020 che erano a cuccia.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma la colpa è che il tifo acceca.
> 
> Non viene mai in mente che magari tutti vorrebbero combattere ad armi pari per potersi un bellissimo spettacolo che amiamo come il gioco del calcio... no vero?
> PErchè io non offendo mai nessuno (tranne Krunic), non ho odi verso nessuno nella vita e nello sport, eppure loro non li posso tollerare??
> ...



A duellare con loro mi viene l'ulcera. 
In Italia. 
In Europa loro contano come il due di briscola. 
Mediocri e perdenti, senza stile e identità.


----------



## bmb (10 Gennaio 2021)

Zero tracce dell'espulsione a Bonucci sulla gazzetta.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Zero tracce dell'espulsione a Bonucci sulla gazzetta.



Appunto,ma nn era fallo da ultimo uomo?
Lha preso dal collo lanciato a rete.


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’Inter di Angelo Moratti è stata 104 partite ( 104 P A R T I T E) senza ricevere UN SINGOLO rigore contro, tra il 1964 e il 1967, oltre ad aver messo su un sistema a base di doping e Rolex che li portò a vincere tre scudetti Fake e due cl Fake negli anni ‘60, vedi mia firma.
> 
> I gobbi hanno rubato più a lungo nel tempo ma quando gli onesti hanno potuto non si sono fatti mancare nulla, credimi. 104 partite consecutive senza rigori contro manco le squadre dei dittatori sudamericani, manco i gobbi sono mai arrivati a tanto.



Si ma il mio ragionamento è semplice:
io la storia del milan, anche se sono del 1984, la conosco bene... e so che negli anni '60 abbiamo vinto due coppe campioni e credo 1 scudetto.

A prescindere dalla collocazione temporale etc etc, negli ultimi 10 anni è mai stato permesso a qualcuno di competere con ste mer,de?

NO.


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Zero tracce dell'espulsione a Bonucci sulla gazzetta.



Sei un complottista, falsifichi la realtà.
Era fallo di Caputo e Bonucci lo stava solo accarezzando.
Imbarazzanti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Si ma il mio ragionamento è semplice:
> io la storia del milan, anche se sono del 1984, la conosco bene... e so che negli anni '60 abbiamo vinto due coppe campioni e credo 1 scudetto.
> 
> A prescindere dalla collocazione temporale etc etc, negli ultimi 10 anni è mai stato permesso a qualcuno di competere con ste mer,de?
> ...



Questo è vero, ma è anche vero che con le due milanesi in stato pre fallimentare era difficile che qualcuno potesse competere (realisticamente, Napoli e Roma difficilmente vinceranno anche solo uno scudetto in tutto il XXI secolo). Per me quest’anno i gobbi non lo vincono, vedrai.

P.s: due scudetti e due coppe campioni negli anni ‘60 (1 sola intercontinentale ma subimmo un furto tremendo col Santos nel ‘63).


----------



## bmb (10 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Sei un complottista, falsifichi la realtà.
> Era fallo di Caputo e Bonucci lo stava solo accarezzando.
> Imbarazzanti.



Un mio amico (arbitro) mi sta pure attaccando perché quel fallo non è da rosso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> 2 minuti sono effettivamente pochi, e non discuto. Ma secondo te in Serie A c'è una pletora di squadre pronte a scansarsi?



Onestamente ci sono alcune squadre che contro di noi, Napoli, Lazio e compagnia sputano sangue ogni volta tranne in rari casi, mentre con voi molte volte non danno il 100% tanto per dire un eufemismo.
La prima che mi viene in mente è l'Udinese, che quest'anno ha fatto patire molte squadre di alto livello.
Ha infatti perso immeritatamente contro la Roma, con noi, col Napoli e ha battuto la Lazio, mentre con la Juventus, tranne in rarissimi casi, ricordo sempre partite con minimo 3 gol di scarto.
Ce ne sono altre che sono molto sospette, ma preferisco non aggiungere altro per il momento.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Gennaio 2021)

secondo Sky quando la juventus gioca male è colpa dell'assenza di pubblico. Ovviamente il Milan vince perchè non c'è il pubblico. coerenza


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2021)

Come se la ride De Zerbi(no) a Sky


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è vero, ma è anche vero che con le due milanesi in stato pre fallimentare era difficile che qualcuno potesse competere. Per me quest’anno i gobbi non lo vincono, vedrai.



Per me con loro tutto è possibile.
Anche l'anno scorso hanno rubato di tutto, forse tu non ricordi l'arbitraggio a Torino e ricordi solo del tuo amico Piontek.
Direzione di gara pazzesca... primo fallo di Bennacer... tac ammonizione.

Sono cose che alterano una partita e tutta la stagione, come l'ammonizione pilotata in partite altrui vedi Leao.
Oggi hanno ammonito Brozovic o non ci sono riusciti?

Pensavano tutti fosse fantascienza, eppure il sistema moggi era pacificamente basato su queste cose.
Ma in Italia siamo fantastici, scordiamo tutti e tutto e facciamo revisionismo storico.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Per me con loro tutto è possibile.
> Anche l'anno scorso hanno rubato di tutto, forse tu non ricordi l'arbitraggio a Torino e ricordi solo del tuo amico Piontek.
> Direzione di gara pazzesca... primo fallo di Bennacer... tac ammonizione.
> 
> ...



No no, lo ricordo bene, fidati.

Come ricordo ancora meglio il Juve-Milan del 2018/2019 con Alex Sandro che gioca a pallavolo in area impunemente. 







Uscimmo da Torino senza neanche un punto,quando avremmo almeno meritato il pari. Il tutto poi si rivelò determinante per farci perdere la CL.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> secondo Sky quando la juventus gioca male è colpa dell'assenza di pubblico. Ovviamente il Milan vince perchè non c'è il pubblico. coerenza



E beh , senza quei 4 bimbi minkia che ad ogni rinvio del portiere avversario gridano 'ohh merrda' i carcerati perdono tanto.
È risaputo. 

Sono un ragazzo semplice, un italiano medio, non capisco una mazza di sport e tifo juve. -cit-


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come se la ride De Zerbi(no) a Sky



E certo ha il pass per l'Europa assicurato come ogni anno.


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Un mio amico (arbitro) mi sta pure attaccando perché quel fallo non è da rosso.



Vorrei tanto caricare gli audio di uno dei miei migliori amici in assoluto segato dall'AIA-Bologna perchè non allineato al sistema, a differenza di altri lecchini che sono già in A.... 
Di quell'ambiente, come già detto ieri, ne conosco solo uno normale.

Pensa che lui non segue il calcio se non per il fanta, ma anche stamattina mi ha mandato un audio su Maresca.

PS: sto parlando di una persona che conosce benissimo Rizzoli (essendo il fenomeno di Bologna), si sono frequentati spesso, e me ne ha dette di cotte e di crude, non dell'ultimo arrivato.

Però non aggiungo altro, vorrei tanto che il calcio e il Milan non mi piacessero a tal punto... starei meglio col fegato!


----------



## bmb (10 Gennaio 2021)

Dopo la sconfitta contro di noi De Zerbino era infuriato, non sapeva che pesci prendere. Stasera è soddisfatto.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *È un'offesa al gioco del calcio e alla sportività. *
> Un indegno che sporca un gioco bellissimo.
> Paoletta dybala.



Hai centrato perfettamente il discorso. Qui parliamo di probità, di onestà. Vedi il Karma, si è fatto male pochi minuti dopo.
Messi è piu piccolo di Dybalina ma è una tigre, non fa mai queste sceneggiate . Quante volte il genio argentino ha segnato dopo contrasti duri grazie alla sua esplosività e al suo coraggio fisico. 
Dybalina rappresenta perfettamente lo stile Juve come Nedved Krasic, Bonucci...


----------



## bmb (10 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Vorrei tanto caricare gli audio di uno dei miei migliori amici in assoluto segato dall'AIA-Bologna perchè non allineato al sistema, a differenza di altri lecchini che sono già in A....
> Di quell'ambiente, come già detto ieri, ne conosco solo uno normale.
> 
> Pensa che lui non segue il calcio se non per il fanta, ma anche stamattina mi ha mandato un audio su Maresca.
> ...



Posso immaginare cosa succeda. O forse la realtà va oltre l'immaginazione.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Speriamo l'Inter gli rifili per benino il sederino, che squadra e società e tifosi insopportabili.


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No no, lo ricordo bene, fidati.
> 
> Come ricordo ancora meglio il Juve-Milan del 2018/2019 con Alex Sandro che gioca a pallavolo in area impunemente.
> 
> ...



E allora.... ti ricordi quando perdemmo lo scudo nel 2012 con la sconfitta nel derby 4-2? 
Ecco, nemmeno in quel momento l'Inter raggiunse i loro livelli.
Nel 2019 furto immenso, ma noi no, va bene così, che vincano pure..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Hai centrato perfettamente il discorso. Qui parliamo di probità, di onestà. Vedi il Karma, si è fatto male pochi minuti dopo.
> Messi è piu piccolo di Dybalina ma è una tigre, non fa mai queste sceneggiate . Quante volte il genio argentino ha segnato dopo contrasti duri grazie alla sua esplosività e al suo coraggio fisico.
> Dybalina rappresenta perfettamente lo stile Juve come Nedved Krasic, Bonucci...



Quella mer.da umana di Me.rdved è quello che ha incarnato meglio di tutti lo stile gobbo, secondo me. 

Gente come Scirea, Del Piero ecc mi chiedo cosa ci facessero lì.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ragazzi vi faccio ridere o piangere. 
Caressa su sky : adesso parliamo del Milan ma non parliamo di episodi arbitrali. 
Ahahah


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Posso immaginare cosa succeda. O forse la realtà va oltre l'immaginazione.



Va oltre, di un bel pò.
E tutto quello di cui si vocifera, come in altri aspetti della vita, succede realmente.
Quante sul figlio di Pairetto....

Ho conoscenze, sfortunatamente, dell'ambiente e quando si raggiungono livelli alti questi si conoscono bene, facendo tantissimi raduni e convegni insieme.

Vabbè lasciamo perdere, è che con loro proprio mi si chiude la vena.
Basta per oggi....


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Per me con loro tutto è possibile.
> Anche l'anno scorso hanno rubato di tutto, forse tu non ricordi l'arbitraggio a Torino e ricordi solo del tuo amico Piontek.
> Direzione di gara pazzesca... primo fallo di Bennacer... tac ammonizione.
> 
> ...



ad un mio amico ladro dicevo sempre: contro di voi mancano sempre doni, lucarelli, hubner e così via. scommetti che domani ammoniscono xxx? 
tak succedeva sempre e lui diceva che ero un idiota.

quando saltò fuori delle ammonizioni programmate nelle intercettazioni ammise l'errore? ma ovviamente no! altrimenti non potrebbe essere un ladro!

dopo varie litigate ho tagliato i ponti. mai parlato più di calcio con lui. inutile perdita di tempo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> E allora.... ti ricordi quando perdemmo lo scudo nel 2012 con la sconfitta nel derby 4-2?
> Ecco, nemmeno in quel momento l'Inter raggiunse i loro livelli.
> Nel 2019 furto immenso, ma noi no, va bene così, che vincano pure..



Nel 2012 con l’Inter se dobbiamo dirla tutti venne dato a noi un rigore inesistente, ad inizio secondo tempo.  

Lo dico per dovere di cronaca, visto che io a differenza degli indaisti sono onesto davvero e quando mi capita di avere un vantaggio lo ammetto.

Non era quello il punto, peraltro io la penso come te sui gobbi, dove la pensiamo diversamente è sull’Inda, tu li reputi migliori, io solo meno potenti (perlomeno solitamente, a parte periodi come il 60-67 e il 2006-2010, periodi in cui furono più potenti dei gobbi e fecero cose anche peggiori, perché i gobbi un “sistema” a livello europeo non l’hanno mai imposto, solo in Italia, l’Inda lo fece anche in Europa nei ‘60 e nel 2010 con Walter Gagg ), ma non migliori.  

Comunque si, nel 2019 a Torino fu un gran furto, ed è un peccato perché quel punto ci sarebbe servito per la CL.

Ma quest’anno non li temo, che ci vuoi fare.

Quando il Milan fa il Milan riesce a vincere quanto i gobbi pure in Italia.

Il grande Milan 1950-1970 vinse sei scudetti, in quel ventennio,, come i gobbi (e due champions contro le loro zero), il grande Milan 1986-2011 ne vinse otto in quei 25 anni, sempre come i gobbi nel medesimo periodo (però cinque CL contro la loro unica CL del ‘96. Quella dell’85 non la considero non solo perché non fu una vera vittoria ma perché è antecedente al Milan di Berlusconi). Tutto questo nonostante i loro furti che li avvantaggiavano (hanno almeno una decina di scudi in più sull’albo d’oro, dovrebbero averne 28, a memoria quelli rubati sono stati il 1971/1971, 1972/1973, 1981/1982, 1982/1983, 1997/1998, 2001/2002, 2004/2005, 2005/2006, 2011/2012, 2017/2018).

Quindi pensiamo a noi, a rinascere, che se torniamo il Milan vinceremo nonostante la mafia gobba. 

Non siamo gli interisti che possono vincere solo riuscendo (provvisoriamente) a diventare una Juve 2.0 ancora peggiore della Juve 1.0


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ad un mio amico ladro dicevo sempre: contro di voi mancano sempre doni, lucarelli, hubner e così via. scommetti che domani ammoniscono xxx?
> tak succedeva sempre e lui diceva che ero un idiota.
> 
> quando saltò fuori delle ammonizioni programmate nelle intercettazioni ammise l'errore? ma ovviamente no! altrimenti non potrebbe essere un ladro!
> ...



come dico sempre io purtroppo ho solo un amico ritardato juventino, che conosco da 30 anni e cui voglio bene.
il peggior sportivo nella storia, provocatore a livelli assurdi.
con tutte le altre persone ho tagliato i ponti, uomini e donne, vecchi e bambini. li schifo con tutto il cuore e se devo parlarci per forza non ci parlo di sport. ma in generale cerco proprio di non parlarci.
d'altronde c'è chi è razzista per tante cose e sono razzista anche io per i bianco-neri, li detesto.

Prendevo le lasagne vicino a casa mia quando ho scoperto che in quel di bologna il titolare bolognese della trattoria era juventino con un cartone gigante di ronaldo all'entrata.
Lasagna buonissima, dopo due volte non ci sono mai più tornato.


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Nel 2012 con l’Inter se dobbiamo dirla tutti venne dato a noi un rigore inesistente, ad inizio secondo tempo.
> 
> Lo dico per dovere di cronaca, visto che io a differenza degli indaisti sono onesto davvero e quando mi capita di avere un vantaggio lo ammetto.
> 
> ...



Era a fine primo tempo il rigore.
Proprio quello era il mio discorso: quella partita riuscimmo a ribaltarla, ma poi perdemmo e perdemmo nello stesso momento anche lo scudo, già compromesso.
Ma contro di loro, anche nei momenti peggiori, puoi giocartela, questo era il senso.
Pensa alle espulsioni di Ronaldo e Snejider nel 1999 e nel 2010, entrambe inesistenti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quella mer.da umana di Me.rdved è quello che ha incarnato meglio di tutti lo stile gobbo, secondo me.
> 
> Gente come Scirea, Del Piero ecc mi chiedo cosa ci facessero lì.



infatti Del Piero, che è un signore, è stato allontanato subito dalla Rubentus


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quella mer.da umana di Me.rdved è quello che ha incarnato meglio di tutti lo stile gobbo, secondo me.
> 
> Gente come Scirea, Del Piero ecc mi chiedo cosa ci facessero lì.



Nedved è il numero nelll Hall of fame dei basta..rdi Ma ancora oggi fa il bambino in tribuna, grida, insulta, nessuna classe.
Su Scirea e Del Piero niente da dire e ti faccio anche una piccola confessione, ammiravo in segreto il primo Del Piero quello prima della rottura dei crociati. Un giocatore favoloso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Era a fine primo tempo il rigore.
> Proprio quello era il mio discorso: quella partita riuscimmo a ribaltarla, ma poi perdemmo e perdemmo nello stesso momento anche lo scudo, già compromesso.
> Ma contro di loro, anche nei momenti peggiori, puoi giocartela, questo era il senso.
> Pensa alle espulsioni di Ronaldo e Snejider nel 1999 e nel 2010, entrambe inesistenti.



Si è vero, a fine primo tempo, poi al quaranteseiesimo segnò Ibra su azione. Avevo “invertito” i goal.

Riguardo al potersela giocare Totti (e non solo) la pensa diversamente



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Nedved è il numero nel lHall of fame dei basta..rdi Ma ancora oggi fa il bambino in tribuna, grida, insulta, nessuna classe.
> Su Scirea e Del Piero niente da dire e ti faccio anche una piccola confessione, ammiravo in segreto il primo Del Piero quello prima della rottura dei crociati. Un giocatore favoloso.



Era la risposta italiana a Ronaldo il fenomeno, era considerato mondialmente il numero 2 solo perché il Fenomeno era irraggiungibile.


----------



## Victorss (10 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> var chiama arbitro dopo 5 minuti. Fallo tale e quale a quello di Bentancour, solo che Djuricic non è un bravo simulatore come chiesa



Ragazzi non diventiamo come gli interisti per favore. Ho appena visto l intervento di Obiang. È rosso netto, anzi grave errore da parte dell arbitro aver dovuto ricorrere al var. Non c è nessuna simulazione è andata bene a Chiesa che non si sia rotto la caviglia. Vi prego ragazzi noi non siamo come loro.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Con l'Inter io credo perderanno, e nettamente.


Perdere nettamente non c'è gusto.

Devono giocare benissimo, strameritare di vincere, e all' ultimo minuto rigore per l'Inter che non c'è.ahhh che meraviglia.


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si è vero, a fine primo tempo, poi al quaranteseiesimo segnò Ibra su azione. Avevo “invertito” i goal.
> 
> Riguardo al potersela giocare Totti la pensa diversamente



Vabbè, ripeto che non sono paragonabili.
Mi ricordo tante cose anche dell'Inter, ma ce ne sono tante anche per il Milan.
PEr la Juve invece ce ne sono infinite.
Tutto qua.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> infatti Del Piero, che è un signore, è stato allontanato subito dalla Rubentus



signore un mazzo. è stato 20 anni in quella fogna per tirare rigori fasulli.

è uno schifoso, un pezzente, il boia di moggi. uno procurava le condanne e l'altro le eseguiva.
uno che si mette quella maglia è andato, lo schifo lo pervade. lasciamo stare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Vabbè, ripeto che non sono paragonabili.
> Mi ricordo tante cose anche dell'Inter, ma ce ne sono tante anche per il Milan.
> PEr la Juve invece ce ne sono infinite.
> Tutto qua.



Per me non sono paragonabili solo perché l’Inda si è trovata in condizione di fare certe porcate solo per pochi anni, ma nel 2006-2010 non ho visto meno portate pro-Inda di quelle viste negli ultimi sette anni coi gobbi, questo è poco ma sicuro. 

Queste robe qui



Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Erano la norma in quegli anni.

Il Milan non è paragonabile, se noi avessimo vinto una CL come quella loro del 2010 ce la rinfaccerebbero per secoli.

E ripeto, questo senza parlare dei Rolex agli arbitri negli anni ‘60 e del doping, con le 104 partite C O N S E C U T I V E senza rigori contro (che ripeto, forse non ci rendiamo conto di cosa siano 104 partite senza rigori contro, manco la squadra di Escobar negli anni ‘80, il Medellín, arrivava a tanto; l’Inda di Moratti senior ci arrivò, invece) del periodo 1964-1967. 104 partite consecutive senza ricevere UN SINGOLO rigore contro, meditate su questo, ragazzi.

Questo per dire che non dobbiamo scegliere tra Inda e gobbi, sono mer.da entrambe, almeno i gobbi però sono mer,da alla luce del sole e non si mettono gli smoking bianchi, non pretendono di fare le verginelle e di dare lezioni di onestà (gli indaisti invece nel 2007 si mettevano lo smoking bianco con Materazzi che diceva “noi dell’Inter siamo puri”).

Noi dobbiamo pensare a noi, non a scegliere tra Inda e gobbi che è come scegliere tra diarrea e vomito.

Noi siamo il club italiano più importante in assoluto, pensiamo a riprenderci il nostro posto e torneremo a vincere come abbiamo sempre fatto, come ogni grande Milan ha sempre fatto, da quello del Gre-No-Li a quello di Ancelotti, passando per quelli di Rocco e di Sacchi/Capello, nonostante la presenza dei gobbi e quella della loro controfigura sfigata, ossia la seconda squadra di Milano ( che prende il loro posto nei rari periodi in cui loro lasciano un vuoto di potere).


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per me non sono paragonabili solo perché l’Inda si è trovata in condizione di fare certe porcate solo per pochi anni, ma nel 2006-2010 non ho visto meno portate pro-Inda di quelle viste negli ultimi sette anni coi gobbi, questo è poco ma sicuro.
> 
> Queste robe qui
> 
> ...



So già tutto... non mi sono nemmeno dimenticato il gol in fuorigioco a Siena.
Ma, e c'è un grosso ma... il loro periodo è durato in Italia due anni: 2008 e 2009.
Perchè nel 2010 la Roma sul campo ha perso uno scudetto che avrebbe potuto vincere... con la Samp il suicidio fu sportivo e i rigori reclamati dai giallorossi non c'erano.
Se togliamo lo squallido scudetto di cartone e quello farlocco del 2007, hanno dominato due anni, rischiando pure di perdere nel 2008 con la Roma sul finale.
Anche quando erano favoriti hanno rischiato come mai la Juve nella sua storia.

il mio discorso è sempre lo stesso e in parte coincide col tuo: ricordo tutto, ma c'è una squadra che da 100 anni fa schifo tutte le stagioni.. quando torneremo a vincere, a dispetto del nostro stile superiore, non dovremmo avere nessuna pietà. Nessuna.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> So già tutto... non mi sono nemmeno dimenticato il gol in fuorigioco a Siena.
> Ma, e c'è un grosso ma... il loro periodo è durato in Italia due anni: 2008 e 2009.
> Perchè nel 2010 la Roma sul campo ha perso uno scudetto che avrebbe potuto vincere... con la Samp il suicidio fu sportivo e i rigori reclamati dai giallorossi non c'erano.
> Se togliamo lo squallido scudetto di cartone e quello farlocco del 2007, hanno dominato due anni, rischiando pure di perdere nel 2008 con la Roma sul finale.
> ...



Su questo non ci piove, l’ho scritto anche io oggi, dopo le vergognose dichiarazioni di Casillas, vedi qui https://www.milanworld.net/casillas...el-milan-vt98575-post2231412.html#post2231412

P.s:nel 2008 gli arbitraggi furono ridicolmente pro-Inda, comunque (quella prima pagina è della stagione 2007/2008, uno scudetto ladrato ai livelli di quelli del 1997/1998 e del 2001/2002, fu una ladrata clamorosa), e poi hanno il coraggio di lamentarsi di noi quest’anno quando gli unici rigori che abbiamo ricevuto che non c’erano erano contro la Roma (in compensazione di un rigore assurdo che ci era stato dato contro) e con la Fiorentina. Ce ne vuole di coraggio.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Era la risposta italiana a Ronaldo il fenomeno, era considerato mondialmente il numero 2 solo perché il Fenomeno era irraggiungibile.



Perfetto siamo d'accordi. Un giocatore raffinattissimo ed elegante. Aveva tutto Alex del Piero : punizioni alla Platini, dribbling di folia, passagi di prima, filtranti chirurgicali e tiro a giro all'incrocio. Un fenomeno. Mi sembra che Galliani l'aveva in pugno ... poi non se ne fece nulla


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Perfetto siamo d'accordi. Un giocatore raffinattissimo ed elegante. Aveva tutto Alex del Piero : punizioni alla Platini, dribbling di folia, passagi di prima, filtranti chirurgicali e tiro a giro all'incrocio. Un fenomeno. Mi sembra che Galliani l'aveva in pugno ... poi non se fece nulla



Si esatto, uno dei pochi gobbi che io abbia rispettato, insieme a Scirea, Barzagli e pochissimi altri nella storia. Anche Causio, che ebbi modo di conoscere personalmente, è una brava persona.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Io li odio, in tutti i sensi. Da sempre.
> 
> Fanno veramente schifo... e la cosa peggiore sono i tifosi delle altre squadre che li giustificano: sono forti, le espulsioni c'erano...
> Dite quello che volete dell'inter ma mai nella storia, sul campo, hanno fatto ciò che fanno sti animali.
> ...



Non solo i tifosi delle altre squadre anche qualche milanista, anche in questo forum.

Concordo 100 volte meglio l'Inter.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Perfetto siamo d'accordi. Un giocatore raffinattissimo ed elegante. Aveva tutto Alex del Piero : punizioni alla Platini, dribbling di folia, passagi di prima, filtranti chirurgicali e tiro a giro all'incrocio. Un fenomeno. Mi sembra che Galliani l'aveva in pugno ... poi non se ne fece nulla



prima e post infortunio sono 2 calciatori proprio diversi. prima era un fenomeno, poi bravo ma nulla più.
per fortuna che si è rotto.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (11 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si esatto, uno dei pochi gobbi che io abbia rispettato, insieme a Scirea, Barzagli e pochissimi altri nella storia. Anche Causio, che ebbi modo di conoscere personalmente, è una brava persona.



Scirea era un signore. Il piu grande libero del calcio italiano insiema a Baresi , secondo me. Non avevo mai pensato a Barzagli ed è vero sembrava un ragazzo tranquillo non arrogante come Chiellini e lo schifoso Bonucci. Non ho visto giocatore Causio ma il mio fratello era innamorato di questo giocatore. Gigi Meroni Causio Conti Donadoni ali di fuoco. Senza le sue castronerie Gigi Lentini era invitato a questa tavola.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (11 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> prima e post infortunio sono 2 calciatori proprio diversi. prima era un fenomeno, poi bravo ma nulla più.
> *per fortuna che si è rotto*.



 Mi hai ucciso!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Scirea era un signore. Il piu grande libero delcalcio italiano insiema a Baresi , secondo me. Non avevo mai pensato a Barzagli ed è vero sembrava un ragazzo tranquillo non arrogante come Chiellini e lo schifoso Bonnuci. Non ho visto giocatore Causio ma il mio fratello era innamorato di questo giocatore. Gigi Meroni Causio Conto Donadoni ali di fuoco. Senza le sue castronerie Gigi Lentini era invitato a questa tavola.


Donadoni sarebbe dovuto andare dai gobbi, poi noi lo prendemmo di prepotenza. Fu il segnale che il tempo degli onori per i maiali sabaudi era finito e che una nuova era stava per cominciare.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (11 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Donadoni sarebbe dovuto andare dai gobbi, poi noi lo prendemmo di prepotenza. Fu il segnale che il tempo degli onori per i maiali sabaudi era finito e che una nuova era stava per cominciare.



Verissimo. Quel trasferimento fu il simbolo della rinascità del grande Milan. Durante il confinamento mi sono rivisto il Real Milan del 1989 al Bernabeu con un Donadoni spaziale , incredibile il livello tecnico del ragazzo.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Gennaio 2021)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non diventiamo come gli interisti per favore. Ho appena visto l intervento di Obiang. È rosso netto, anzi grave errore da parte dell arbitro aver dovuto ricorrere al var. Non c è nessuna simulazione è andata bene a Chiesa che non si sia rotto la caviglia. Vi prego ragazzi noi non siamo come loro.



il rosso di obiang ci sta tutto, così come ci stava il rosso a bentancur (seconda partita dove merita l'espulsione).


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per me non sono paragonabili solo perché l’Inda si è trovata in condizione di fare certe porcate solo per pochi anni, ma nel 2006-2010 non ho visto meno portate pro-Inda di quelle viste negli ultimi sette anni coi gobbi, questo è poco ma sicuro.
> 
> Queste robe qui
> 
> ...



ora sto leggendo anche i gobbi che cominciano a darci dei ladri. impazzisco!!!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Nel 2012 con l’Inter se dobbiamo dirla tutti venne dato a noi un rigore inesistente, ad inizio secondo tempo.
> 
> Lo dico per dovere di cronaca, visto che io a differenza degli indaisti sono onesto davvero e quando mi capita di avere un vantaggio lo ammetto.
> 
> ...



io temo ancora i gobbi. temo una rimonta tipo il 2016,secondo anno di Allegri. fecero un girone d'andata imbarazzante,e poi alla fine fu scudetto. temo possa ripetersi,giocano da schifo,ma trovano sempre l'uomo che te la risolve,e in più hanno qualche aiutino quando serve. hanno panchinari buoni. la vedo grigia contro questi qui...speriamo di mantenere il gap perchè questi qui,perderanno pochissime volte


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque resto sempre più convinto che la juve non sia una grande squadra e che abbia delle problematiche interne da risolvere.
In difesa bene o male se la cavano ancora perchè hanno preso de ligt ma in mezzo al campo sono assortiti davvero male e il calcio 'fluido' del maestro non può bastare e nascondere le lacune degli interpreti.

Davanti dybala è irriconoscibile e cristina, checchè ne dica il circo equestre, è proprio fermo in campo.
Ieri l'ho visto pesante e poco esplosivo. Non salta mai l'uomo.
Attenzione che dopo i 35 anni delle volte si invecchia come dalla sera alla mattina e il cr7 visto ieri pareva gli fosse caduta una decade sulle spalle.

Il gol non inganni, quello era solo l'ultimo atto della rappresentazione teatrale andata in scena.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque resto sempre più convinto che la juve non sia una grande squadra e che abbia delle problematiche interne da risolvere.
> In difesa bene o male se la cavano ancora perchè hanno preso de ligt ma in mezzo al campo sono assortiti davvero male e il calcio 'fluido' del maestro non può bastare e nascondere le lacune degli interpreti.
> 
> Davanti dybala è irriconoscibile e cristina, checchè ne dica il circo equestre, è proprio fermo in campo.
> ...



non ha bisogno di invecchiare dalla sera alla mattina, è un po' che fa schifo. buttarla dentro in un modo o nell'altro tiene buona stampa e tifosi pecoroni ma non risolve certi problemi.


----------



## Victorss (11 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> io temo ancora i gobbi. temo una rimonta tipo il 2016,secondo anno di Allegri. fecero un girone d'andata imbarazzante,e poi alla fine fu scudetto. temo possa ripetersi,giocano da schifo,ma trovano sempre l'uomo che te la risolve,e in più hanno qualche aiutino quando serve. hanno panchinari buoni. la vedo grigia contro questi qui...speriamo di mantenere il gap perchè questi qui,perderanno pochissime volte



Purtroppo i gobbi anche quest anno arriveranno nei primi 3. Rosa troppo lunga e piena di giocatori utili per rimanere li dove sono. Io comincio a preoccuparmi dell Atalanta. Questi sono ripartiti e non si fermano più sti schifosi.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ha bisogno di invecchiare dalla sera alla mattina, è un po' che fa schifo. buttarla dentro in un modo o nell'altro tiene buona stampa e tifosi pecoroni ma non risolve certi problemi.



E ma quando pure scoprire palla e calciare lo si fa a velocità ridotta allora è il caso di appendere gli scarpini al chiodo perchè vuol dire che gli altri sul campo vanno al doppio.

Di dribblare non ne parliamo propio, cr7 non dribbla da anni.
Il balletto da fermo che fa è roba da circo, non da calcio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E ma quando pure scoprire palla e calciare lo si fa a velocità ridotta allora è il caso di appendere gli scarpini al chiodo perchè vuol dire che gli altri sul campo vanno al doppio.
> 
> Di dribblare non ne parliamo propio, cr7 non dribbla da anni.
> Il balletto da fermo che fa è roba da circo, non da calcio.



l'esperienza, l'intelligenza, l'elevazione, il saper cosa fare sono roba importante e le ha ancora.
però è un palo e la squadra soffre. finchè appunto riesce a spostare e tirare sta a galla, sinceramente non lo guardo spesso quindi non so a che livello sia ora. ma non è più un giocatore "in più".


----------

